# Excellent Entry Level Machine in the E61 Range- Vibiemme Domobar



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Vibiemme Domobar E61 range

We are pleased to represent VBM in the UK for both domestic and commercial range.

These machines are high end, reliable, robust bit of kit.

take a look at the Vibiemme Domobar which is the entry level machine - excellently prices

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Vibiemme%20Domobar

Several other models to follow such as HX and 2 boiler.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Great to see Vibiemme represented in the UK again! I had a Domobar for a few months and really liked it! Just don't be silly with the prices and I'm sure they will do well!


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Headline grabbing price could deceive the gullible, don't forget to add the miserable 20% VAT that goes on top of the stated price.

Ian


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

I am sure we can do forum discount if there is a group buy!


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I was not accusing you of any deceit but just pointing out the VAT scenario to all the eager purchasers running to your door.

Ian


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

With or without VAT we already have huge reseller interest


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

full range added

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/coffee%20machines/vibiemme%20Espresso%20machine

10% discount to all forum members.


----------



## Seftonplonjay (Oct 5, 2017)

Cheeky maybe, but do you ever deal in used or reconditioned machines..? Thanks


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Yes we do but not available via the site. They get sold on pretty quickly via dealer network.

currently we have the following:

La Spaziale S1 mini vivaldi tank version in black - showroom model - as new

VBM Junior 2B - refurb



Seftonplonjay said:


> Cheeky maybe, but do you ever deal in used or reconditioned machines..? Thanks


----------

